# A Buck or Does?



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I was just wondering, what should I get(if mom says yes)? I need to plan this out because it will be a part of my essay. This will be my first mouse, I have had hamsters(normal and dwarf) and I currently have 4 guinea pigs. I would either have 1 buck, or 2(_*MAYBE*_, if I'm lucky,3) does. They would probably stay in a 10gal tank, I say probably because it will either be the tank, or a bin cage(still doing that research. If I do get a mouse, can they eat the same things as a guinea pig(veggie wise). So I have a few questions that will be clearly stated at the bottom of the page. Thanks guys! 

1. Buck or does? What is your opinion between the two, positives and negatives please!
2. Bin cage or tanks, your ups and downs please!
3. Can mice and guinea pigs share the same vegetable and fruit diet?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I personally like does, bucks tend to stink more and any that I tend to get are hard to handle and like to bite. I'm not to sure about them being able to eat the same foods, mice love to eat seeds and such they have a special food for mice and rats. I have them in both tanks and bins, bins though they tend to chew through If they can.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

1. In living with other people, I would suggest the three does, primarily because of them smelling less & not being so offensive to the nose. Also, since mice have different personalities, having several makes it more likely you will get one that is outgoing and friendly towards you. While my bucks have generally been more outgoing towards me then the does, remember that bucks scent mark fairly constantly, as they are scurrying up your arms. 

2. I am a fan of bin cages all the way and have not had problems with them chewing through the sterlite containers. Easy to clean, flexible, light, cheap, hard to escape from, and easy to modify without special tools. Negatives, the possibility you'll get a chewer & you have to modify it yourself. You probably want something with lots of floor area, and not a lot of height to maximize air ventilation.

3. Mice are seed & insect eaters, guinea pigs are vegetarians. Some of the foods you can share between the two, however you'll want to read up on that, & mice can't just eat straight gp pellets. Not enough protein.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you, does anyone have any other answers?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

1) I've had both loverly doe s and bucks but generally it's the boys I'm drawn to there generally more lazyer than the girls when out I've found. However the smell of the boys can be bad so does are easyer in keeping the smell down. But if you get any from someone who will only breed from good tempered mice biting won't be a problem.

2) I prefur converted boxes, there just as easy to keep clean as tanks but with glass they can heat up and with a box if needed you can modify it to up the ventilation, they can also come in more sizes and normally cheaper.
However if you get a chewer they will get there teeth threw it (like one of mine did last week) but you could mesh around the edges to stop that, I plan to do that when I get time.

3) no mice cant live on the commercial guinea pig foods, as above there seed based and need more protein then what's on g pig food. Fresh fruit and veg can give them dirohia so if you wish to feed some it should be small amounts and not often, I never give mine any. 
You can get commercial rodent mixes or make your own, mine at work get a hamster mix and my ones at home get one I mix using rolled oats, wild bird seeds and vitilan working dog food


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't think you guys quite understand what I was saying, diet wise. I'm not talking about the pellets. I'm talking about sharing similar FRUITS and VEGETABLES. Not pellets, or any other dietary part.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

1. I prefer does. They don't smell nearly as bad. I actually never smell my girls as long as I clean the cage when I'm supposed to. I know that if I had asked my parents to get mice when I lived with them they would not have let me have a male mouse. They are quite putrid.

2. I like both tanks and bin cages. Tanks look nice, but they're sometimes difficult to move (depending on the size of the tank of course. A 10 gallon tank isn't difficult to move). Bin cages are much cheaper. You can supply your mice with a larger bin cage than a 10 gallon tank and it would still be cheaper than a 10 gallon tank with the lid. Bin cages also allow you to modify them in any way you want. I added a long side window to mine and my mice really enjoy climbing on the mesh there and it is tall enough that they still have plenty of room below for making tunnels in their bedding.

3. Yes, they can. I'm not sure of all of the fruits and veggies that are given to guinea pigs, but mice can have fruits and veggies. Just don't overfeed.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Did you convince your parents?


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

My doe is less loving, as in she does not want cuddles every day like my buck does but I think it all depends on how many you want. If you want one, get a buck or if you want more than one get does.  Oh and the buck smell never bothers me and he lives in the bedroom with us.


----------

